# Brasilian waxing, how do you maintain it?



## emmyliten (Feb 21, 2007)

Not sure where to put this post, so I try here.

The other week I gave myself a brasilian waxing. Not to pleasant, but thats not the point. I liked the result, so did my boyfriend. But now what? It looked gorgeous for a week, then it all started to grow back out, and now I'm letting it grow back out in wait to wax it off again. I dont really want to shave, it irritates to much, but it looks kinda funny (and hurts tbh) having it growing back out.

All you other who's doing brasilians out there, how do you do it? Does it get better in time, meaning does it grow back out more slowly?

I like it, but i'm not sure it's worth all this trouble for one week really.


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 21, 2007)

i dont no about home waxing as ive only ever had it done in a salon but the first time the hair was starting to grow back after about 7-10days but the more i got it done the longer the results lasted, like now ive been having waxes for about a year (every 4-6 wks) and i get now hair regrowth for 2 weeks, the more and more you wax the longer it takes for the hair to grown back and also you will start to notice a difference in the hair too


----------



## emmyliten (Feb 21, 2007)

so you just let it grow back out then? and then take it all off again?


----------



## CubNan (Feb 21, 2007)

How did you wax at home?


----------



## angellove (Feb 21, 2007)

ive always wanted to try it.. does it hurt???? i have a super low threshold of pain lol


----------



## emmyliten (Feb 21, 2007)

lets just say my willpower is greater than my sense. I've always waxed my bikiniline, and i thought i might aswell try it all. and at first it didnt hurt that much tbh, the most painful part was the part right on the front, not the actual genital area for some reason. But i started it, so i had to finish it.


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 21, 2007)

let it grow back about 1/2cm


----------



## -Missy L- (Feb 23, 2007)

Im cringing here !!! Fair play girlies, i tried to do it before but just couldnt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 23, 2007)

Its really isnt that bad, plus its over with so quick. The only pain is for the few seconds when the hair is getting pulled out. I dont think i could do it myself though


----------



## CubNan (Feb 23, 2007)

I've got some questions because I've been thinking about doing it but I'm too modest to do waxing. Has any tried with an electric shaver? What about those pesky ingrown hairs?

Philips Bodygroom

Nan


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 23, 2007)

I use an electric razor - it cuts the hairs down to a few millimetres.

Then I let it grow and recut in 3 weeks. It is always short, I don't get ingrown hairs and there is no pain.


----------



## CubNan (Feb 23, 2007)

what type of razor do you use? Do you do everything? backside too? How do you reach? Can you tell I'm really giving this some thought. Would like to surprise my 46 year old bf.


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 23, 2007)

I use a cordless (3 battery) black Conair razor. Probably advertised for beards and mustaches. Cost $25 canadian. Make sure you have back up batteries - don't want to create a mohawk by accident lol

Using the razor, I clip the all the hair I can see/feel. And underneath/bottom, I squat and use a disposible razor. Hope that wasn't too graphic.

I would avoid any products with fragrance/chemicals down there. It might be uncomfortable - just like how men wince when they apply aftershave, after they shave.

The first time you use the razor, take off what you think is enough and check.

Repeat a few times. This way you avoid "razor burn".

The tiny blades can get too close to your skin if you apply too much pressure.

Don't mean to imply you will get cut and bleed - but it will feel lke a burn.

Hope that helps PM if you need any more help


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 23, 2007)

Might be a lil graphic. Jus to forwarn you.

I shave :down there: and I hate it cuz I always get ingrown hairs and then its sensitive the first day and so I wanted to try and wax it. OMG! It was soo painful for me that I couldnt even finish it. I waited 2 days and then tried to finish it. Yea couldnt do it then either. I had my boyfriend help me with one strip and he didnt even tell me he just ripped it off. The pain was too intense for me. I dont know why I can handle tattoos and piercings but I cant handle my hair being ripped off. I had a bad experience with me doing it myself so Im wondering if I should go to a salon and have them do it and get it even and stuff. Hmm dont know. Ya'll can move this if need be but I jus wanted to share my experience with doing it myself.


----------



## Urban Chic (Feb 26, 2007)

I shave but just have never been able to think about waxing... especially a Brazilian... OUCH!! Now.. with your posts... I am thinking it maybe isnt that bad... thanks for the info girls!


----------



## Colorlicious (Feb 26, 2007)

i wanted to do it for an upcoming cruise but i'm scared! lol is there something so you can feel the pain!??


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 26, 2007)

do you mean so you cant feel the pain?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> some people take a couple of painkillers about 30mins before and say it helps, also dont have it done when your period is due as the pain is worse. BUt to be honest the pain really isnt as bad as you'd expect and it litrally is just for about 1 sec, go for it you wont regret it

I would deffo suggest going to a salon, as much as i dont think the pain is at all that bad i couldnt imagine doing it myself and i do think it would be more painful afterall beauticians are trained to do waxing properly and will do it quicker, 9 times out of 10 better and more painfree than when doing it yourself


----------



## monniej (Feb 26, 2007)

did it really only last one week? i would have thought that you would have aleast 2-4 weeks of being hair free. that's really rapid growth. but, in answer to your question, yes, the more you wax the more slowly the hair will return. i wouldn't wax again for at least 3 weeks (once monthly at most is pretty much the norm). i say just keep a close crop until that time. remember to exfoliate to avoid ingrowns. good luck!


----------



## Nox (Feb 26, 2007)

Welp,

It's about that time of year again for me when i need to start doing my downstairs upkeep, LOL! I don't like it either, but my threshold for pain is relatively high.


----------



## monniej (Feb 26, 2007)

i totally agree! if you go to a salon the chances of you completing the process are much greater than if you do it yourself. you'll feel some pain initially, but it's over quickly and your hair free for weeks! totally worth it!


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 26, 2007)

what does a brizzlian way look like? I keep hearing about hem but never knew what they look like?


----------



## LipglossQueen (Feb 26, 2007)

^^^A Brazilian is bikini wax which leaves behind a 'landing strip'.

I haven't waxed my bikini yet but I plan to try it very soon as I have waxed everywhere else; I plan to try mine at home since I bought my new wax pot.


----------



## pinkbundles (Feb 26, 2007)

You should ask a MUTer (Andi)! She'll give you all the details from her first-hand experience!


----------



## SalJ (Feb 28, 2007)

I have brazilians, I can't say it's any more painful that a regular bikini wax. I do have quite a high pain threshold so I don't find it that bad - it's not exactly pleasant, just not that bad!

I get it done every 4 weeks and have some regrowth after a week. I dunno how you can do it yourself though, I'm a trained beauty therapist and I can't even do my own!!


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 28, 2007)

I tried to do my own...I wrote about it on another board. Let me go find the thread and I will cut-and-paste it here!

Brazilian Bikini Wax at home

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------July 30, 2005

I did this the other night.

I bought a kit - equipped with everything from the wax, to spreaders, to "numbing oil" to "soothing oil" to stencils.

It worked great. I, however, have much less of a pain tolerance in that area than other girls on our board. After the first couple of rips my hand started shaking and I started feeling sick at my stomach. But I couldn't stop, because I had already done all this work, and by golly, I was going to finish.

Yeah, right.

That was until some of the wax dried almost instantly. While I was pulling up from the bottom, the stuff on top turned into something similar to peanut butter brittle. I was doing a section only about an inch long, so I wasn't overdoing it, but I spent almost an hour trying to get the stuff off with a flashlight, a mirror, a pair of tweezers, and the most tremendous pain ever to occur on that part of my body. (Yep, it was on my labia, wouldn't you know it?)

So 3/4 of my labia are waxed. The other part, no chance in h-e-double hockeysticks.

If I had gone to a professional, it would have been much better. It was horribly painful, but it would have been better if that wax hadn't dried like it did. That's my own fault, but the pain has blinded me from ever trying it again.

__________________

Here is a video I found on youtube! It is great!

YouTube - Bikini Wax


----------



## Tina Marie (Feb 28, 2007)

[quote name=

I did this the other night.

I bought a kit - equipped with everything from the wax' date=' to spreaders, to "numbing oil" to "soothing oil" to stencils.

It worked great. I, however, have much less of a pain tolerance in that area than other girls on our board. After the first couple of rips my hand started shaking and I started feeling sick at my stomach. But I couldn't stop, because I had already done all this work, and by golly, I was going to finish.

Yeah, right.

That was until some of the wax dried almost instantly. While I was pulling up from the bottom, the stuff on top turned into something similar to peanut butter brittle. I was doing a section only about an inch long, so I wasn't overdoing it, but I spent almost an hour trying to get the stuff off with a flashlight, a mirror, a pair of tweezers, and the most tremendous pain ever to occur on that part of my body. (Yep, it was on my labia, wouldn't you know it?)

So 3/4 of my labia are waxed. The other part, no chance in h-e-double hockeysticks.

If I had gone to a professional, it would have been much better. It was horribly painful, but it would have been better if that wax hadn't dried like it did. That's my own fault, but the pain has blinded me from ever trying it again.[/quote]

Oh my goodness haha! Yea, I got the at home kit and I can only handle doing it myself aorund the MAIN area... It is pretty painful and the closer you get to the labia the more painful it was for me.. I have never gotten it professionally done but I am sure it is much better than doing it myself...

something about getting ready to pull the wax strip and make yourself go through the pain is torture haha!


----------



## Dee_Vine (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info ladies! I'm considering getting a brazilian done soon. I work at a spa so I don't really want my coworkers seeing my bits. haha Akward, I'll have to find another salon to go to.

Oh ya, do they make you go into weird positions?


----------



## KatJ (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm gonna buy an at home wax kit this weekend.

Wish me luck, some of you ladies are scaring me!


----------



## kel (Mar 2, 2007)

I think it's nearly impossible to do it via waxing by yourself. So I get it done at a salon and inbetween at home for maintenance - ok now you're really going to cringe - I use an epilator. I admit I have a very high tolerance for pain. Once I started from scratch with the epilator and the hair was not short enough - that hurts too much! If you get it done at a salon, then use the epilator when it starts growing back out but the hair is still short, it doesn't hurt so bad. (Just pull certain areas out flat and straight otherwise it will pinch!) It also takes a lot of squatting over a mirror. A little home maintenance saves a lot of money ($100 at the salon for the waxes and if you had to go every 4 weeks - geez - I spend enough on my hair already!) I just think trying to use sticky wax in such a hard to reach area by yourself is too hard. Also - I recommend NEVER shaving. I never had much hair and none around the butt crack, but I shaved it one time and now I have way more hair growing back and some in my butt crack that I never had before so I am totally pissed that I have to remove that now. Also, shaving tends to itch when it grows back, waxing doesn't. SO DON'T EVER SHAVE! Also, some people don't have a landing strip w/their brasilians - I prefer to take it all off. No sweaty, itchy hair when you're playing sports. It's great!


----------



## SalJ (Mar 2, 2007)

No not really. Some get you to lie on your side when they do the back! Mine, I have half leg (tops) at the same time so she does the front on my leg and bikini then turns me over and does the back leg/bikini.

They do get you to held stretch the skin. This is one reason I could never do my own because it takes two hands to get a good stretch, which makes it stick (and therefore hurt) less!!


----------



## veron (Mar 8, 2007)

I shave and started laser 8 months ago...love the results


----------



## empericalbeauty (Mar 8, 2007)

i use a scissors. i just pinch the hair and snip. or hold it really close to the root and cut.


----------



## aisha087 (Mar 10, 2007)

i use this little machine called an epil-lade. it's like an electric shaver but it actually pulls out the hair from the roots, and is painless. i mean you do feel some pain, but the more you do it the less you feel it.


----------



## mickey1962 (Mar 12, 2007)

I think I might try an electric razor - I have a low pain threshold. thanks for all of the suggestions, though, in case I ever decide to try this.


----------



## shaikhaf (Sep 30, 2007)

i go to a salon. over time u get used to the pain. i really admire those that can rip it off themselves!


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, she is right. If you can, go to a salon.


----------



## PinkChanelGirl (Oct 1, 2007)

i have a low threshold for pain and shaving is so easy and painless except for the occasional ingrown hair


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 1, 2007)

i'm way to much of a chicken!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 2, 2007)

I have been getting brazilians professionally for about two years. The first time I went I was so nervous from what I read and my friends told me. I was literally shaking. When the first strip came off, my esthetician looked at me, I looked at her, she asked if that hurt I said, "What?" I didn't even feel it. I don't have a high tolerance for pain but it has never hurt. Now I wax, brazilian, myself. I don't have hair in the :bootyshake: area so it's really easy for me to do.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 3, 2007)

I usually wait for it to grow out. Sometimes I tweeze between times a bit..

it gets less painful and less hair grows every time, in my personal experience  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nox (Oct 3, 2007)

What?! Naw man! You trying to scare people or what? We should only reference the good waxing jobs, not about the people who rip your skin clean off... I don't think they did it the best way in her case, that should not have happened.


----------



## tashad (Oct 6, 2007)

I ve never tried it, but I am very curious about it. I know two people that did for their weddings and they both liked it.


----------



## vash (Nov 11, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!! I just can't believe you wax it yourself. You are far braver than I am. I get the Brazilian (along with all my other waxing) done about every month and a half. The longer I go between waxings and the longer the hair grows I find it more painful. If I get it done on time and the hair isn't long it really doesn't hurt very much. Also the hair will grow in slower and softer after a while with wazing. Something to do with cycles


----------



## XxPreciousOnexX (Nov 12, 2007)

I've always wanted to try it, but i'm scared of the pain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I guess one day i'll bite the bullet and suck it up.


----------



## SalJ (Nov 12, 2007)

Don't be scared, it's not THAT bad!


----------

